

Quick Left and Sprint.ly pair up to form a web-development superpower - andrewryno
http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/28/quick-left-and-sprint-ly-pair-up-to-form-a-web-development-superpower/

======
tedchs
I refuse to use SaaS products behind a .ly domain. That's the TLD for Libya,
against whom the US government has sanctions. If that wasn't bad enough, the
.ly registry can and will revoke your domain name on a whim based on the
content of your site, e.g. vb.ly per
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.ly](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.ly) . Not
exactly business friendly.

------
mikeryan
I'm not sure I'd classify this as a web development "super power".

Companies like AKQA, RG/A, Huge and Code + Theory have hundreds of employees
and engineers and work on multi-million dollar web projects. At 33 folks this
is still a fairly small shop in the grand scheme of things.

